# ac compressor pulley removal



## newtothis (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I just picked my max and the ac compressor was making a funky noise I didn't bother to complain because it was free(hand me down) and what ever issues it has I was gonna try and fix it well long story short the ac compressor bearing was making the noise I have all the parts and I'm pretty good with mechanics(did 4 years in a vocational school)I was working at a shop for a few years but decided to go back to school.Well long story short I'm looking for the ac compressor clutch<~(pulley really) tool.Basically every place I go to has the removal tool for differnt styles of compressor from what I understand the maxima uses a unique style compressor I believe it's made by nihon or hitachi?Could someone point me in the right direction of the proper tool for this job or any other tool they used?I'm thinking of just getting one of this zip wrenches from craftsmen I already replaced the acc belt tensioner and have a new belt to go on along with the new pulley looking at the assembly it seems that after I take out that one bolt I can just wiggle the rest off?
Sorry for the short story but I'm in need of any insight this is my first maxima but not first jdm


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

*A/C PULLEY*

HEY I wish i could help with the tool but i have a question did it sound like a sucking noise well the reason i ask is my ac pump was on fire the last friday and once i put it out with snow i went shopping with my kids and when we came back the car would not turn over like it seized the motor but i cut the belt and it started well for 10 min until the bat went dead so any ways my room mate took off the tensoner pulley off and flipped it upside down and grinded part of the bracket cause we put a subaru belt from only the crank to the alt it is working ok (after 220kmh) and it is still holding strong and it gives u a little more hp cause 1 less thing to turn well if u want to do that i can try to send some pics when i get home from work


----------



## newtothis (Jan 30, 2006)

Not really a sucking noise more like a grinding noise when I took the car off the road to replace it and spun the compressor by hand bearings were actually falling out


----------

